#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  Can i create a Dynamic subject line using Mail Merge?

## champs

Hi,

I know in mail merge you can specify what you want in the subject line, but that causes the subject line to be the same for all records sent in that batch.

Is there a way to have the subject line change for each record to include the "PO#" that is included in the <<PO Number>> field in the body of each record?

Thanks in advance

----------


## ExlGuru

Please explain little more what exactly you want to do?

----------


## hsevak

Did you ever figure this out?

----------


## hsevak

Did you ever figure this out?

----------


## FDibbins

> Did you ever figure this out?



*Administrative Note:*

Welcome to the forum.  :Smilie: 

We are happy to help, however whilst you feel your request is similar to this thread, experience has shown that things soon get confusing when answers refer to particular cells/ranges/sheets which are unique to your post and not relevant to the original.

Please see Forum Rule #4 about hijacking and start a new thread for your query.

If you are not familiar with how to start a new thread see the FAQ: How to start a new thread

----------


## hsevak

I see, thank you for the heads up. I will create a new thread.

Thank you.

----------

